
Samsung commits to monthly updates for unlocked Galaxy phones in US - walterbell
http://www.zdnet.com/article/samsung-will-release-monthly-updates-to-unlocked-galaxy-phones-in-us/
======
ignorantguy
I have a lot of initial samsung hardware (android tablets and phones) and I
never see software updates to any one of them. That is why a year ago I
decided to stop buying samsung products completely.

